# Hanworth Park House



## markr (Dec 16, 2005)

The original Hanworth Park House began as a royal hunting lodge. It became a country house after extensions throughout 1828, with further development in 1860. The remaining history is not completely known, but at some point became a nursing home. The property currently sits derelict but very secure, is grade 2 listed, and access inside is not possible, hence all the photos are from outside. It is currently awaiting a new buyer and is on the market for £6,000,000.

photos here:
http://urbandesertion.squarespace.com/hanworth-park-house/



dweeb;3002; said:


> I want to go...


----------

